
  Y Combinator Starts Seeding Ideas To Startups  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/16/y-combinator-starts-seeding-ideas-to-startups/
======
weebro
The TechCrunch comments on this are ridiculous.

Entrepreneurs are not people who come up with ideas; they are people who
successfully execute ideas through further iteration and development.

There is an element of discovery in success; continually questioning the
status quo (TechCrunch comments seem hung-up on this point).

I'm sure those who are chosen by YCombinator will be those who seem most
capable of iteration and further creativity regardless of the origin of the
idea.

Past that, the idea comes from one individual normally. It then takes a team
to execute it and they share a passion for that idea. This is just like having
PG on your team.

~~~
catch23
how true. the only thing common among entrepreneurs is their determination.

------
thaumaturgy
Oh, wow. Not that I'm a fan of TechCrunch either, but somehow I didn't know
about this.

The journalism RFS resonated with me -- a lot. A close friend and I are in the
middle of very quietly developing a project related to this. He's a successful
iPhone developer for AT&T (internal applications). We've gone through the
business model extensively, and we can monetize the hell out of it.

I've discussed going to YC with him, but we really wanted a working demo
first. This might prompt us to bump schedule a bit.

~~~
knightinblue
Care to elaborate a little? Is it a mobile app? A niche site?

~~~
thaumaturgy
I shouldn't. I will say that it's not just one application or site or product.

I didn't see anything like it in the "YCRFS 1" thread
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=766796>).

I think the difference is that we didn't set out to do a journalism app or a
publishing site; we set out to solve "the problem" of journalism and
publishing, and in the process put an industry on its ear.

~~~
knightinblue
I see. Sounds interesting. When are you guys planning to launch?

~~~
thaumaturgy
Yikes, I dunno. We started talking seriously about it a few months ago,
following up on a conversation from over a year before. Development has just
barely begun on two aspects of it. If we apply for Winter 2010, we're gonna
have to push hard.

I'm currently writing some documents to finalize the business model and
development roadmap.

Launch to alpha would be not less than 6 months if we busted our asses.

~~~
knightinblue
Good luck to both of you :)

~~~
thaumaturgy
Thanks!

------
vaksel
so is this just going to be a rehash of <http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html> ?

~~~
pg
No. We're going to go into more detail about specific ideas, and we're
building it into the application and app review software.

------
aaronsw
Can someone ban TechCrunch? AFAICT, it's nothing but linkjacking.

~~~
smanek
You call it linkjacking, I call it content agregation (or filtering).

How is it any different than Digg/Reddit/HN?

~~~
fallintothis
_How is it any different than Digg/Reddit/HN?_

Here's an obvious one: TechCrunch items get posted on Hacker News.
Digg/Reddit/aggregator items, not so much.

